# Newbs Be Alerted!!!



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

You've been warned. Two of you will be immolated, due to previous contract agreements. Sorry, but it is out of my control at the moment.

Stay tuned for coordinates. Advisories will be posted.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit em hard and quick!:beerchug:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

You aint got the FIRE POWER to bomb me!!!!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nothing like seeing newbies guts spilled..a nice welcome for em. Hit em hard and hit em often.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> You aint got the FIRE POWER to bomb me!!!!!!! :beerchug:


Unfortunately you are not as "newbish" as I would like, so I will hold your position in abeyance for the moment.

I am hunting fresh meat, tender and young. The kind that sears nicely on the grill, and yelps when they are captured.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> You've been warned. Two of you will be immolated, due to previous contract agreements. Sorry, but it is out of my control at the moment.
> 
> Stay tuned for coordinates. Advisories will be posted.


whew for a moment I thought I would have to try to explain "I didnt order these!!!"


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not a newb ... Am I???? :behindsofa:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

This will be good


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> I'm not a newb ... Am I???? :behindsofa:


You are less Newbish than I am...LOL


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Unfortunately you are not as "newbish" as I would like, so I will hold your position in abeyance for the moment.
> 
> I am hunting fresh meat, tender and young. The kind that sears nicely on the grill, and yelps when they are captured.


couldnt resist to comment but sounds like your hunting college girls :beerchug:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

The aftermath is always the best, the smell of charred metal, and burning flesh. :dude:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

mreast said:


> couldnt resist to comment but sounds like your hunting college girls :beerchug:


LOL,  only if they signed up recently here on Puff!!!


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

drop it like its hot...

can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> whew for a moment I thought I would have to try to explain "I didnt order these!!!"


LOL, we have something in common. I am lucky enough to get to the mail first, usually.:doh:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Ligero Mike said:


> <------- her boobs are supposed to bounce.


Bouncing nicely on my view!!!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Bouncing nicely on my view!!!


hypnotic:fear::twitch:


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

What day is it? 

I was staring at Mike's avatar and lost all track of time. When did the sun come up?

:dizzy:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

:focus::boxing:oke:


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

what is the official definition of a newb? Is there a particular join date? Post count? I guess what I am really try to say is......I'm a newb


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright, one newb selected. Not a college girl though...LOL

One down one to go...


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

eep:eep: Just had security doors and widow covers installed, not scared.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Got my feet kicked up to watch this one!!

Luckily I am not a newb!! I Think??????


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

miken1967 said:


> what is the official definition of a newb? Is there a particular join date? Post count? I guess what I am really try to say is......I'm a newb


Yes Mike, you are a newb...LOL


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ahh it burrnnnsss!!!


<-- preparing for the fire?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thankfully Im not a newb


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

PTHBBBBTHPTHBBBBBBT! :cheeky:


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> PTHBBBBTHPTHBBBBBBT! :cheeky:


LOL, what sound is that exactly??!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> LOL, what sound is that exactly??!?!?!?!?!?!?


stick out your tounge and blow:hat:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> stick out your tounge and blow:hat:


Precisely...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Bombs away !!!

9101 8052 1368 3063 9688 27
9101 8052 1368 3116 3566 63


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hee hee hee hee heeeeeeee! Incinewberation!


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

At least my doorway is safe (for now)


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Im leaving town!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

mreast said:


> couldnt resist to comment but sounds like your hunting college girls :beerchug:


That's what I was thinking..didn't want to say it though.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> Im leaving town!!!!!!!!


....ahem....


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Label/ReceiptNumber: 9101 8052 1368 3063 9688 27
OUT FOR DELIVERY, September 29, 2010, 8:34 am, RIO GRANDE NJ
Ok Iwas knocking around puff to kill time waiting to go pick up gf so for spit and giggles I tracked the #s to see what unfortunate was getting a bomb


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I said to myself "OH SPIT!!!" THATS COMING HERE!!!!!!!!!! So I run to my truck to try to escape to no avail, because when I looked to my left what do I see but the mail truck, I run for my truck get in and start it throw it in reverse and gun it. Too late!! Im cut off cant get out of my driveway!!! My mail carrier gets out and comes to my door


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

For fear of the safety of the children in the area I called 911 for the bomb disposal unit. here was the bomb



All kidding aside this was unexpected and gave me a big smile to end a bad day. It started out great with a 9:00am job interveiw I was excited about up to the end where you get the "I feel you are what were looking for and I will give you a call real soon" BS 

Thanks you made my day!!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

About the lighter..........should I go out and get some Ronson butane for it or will my 5x refined work in it PMSL!!

Sorry I forgot to say...........U DA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey the Ronson will work on #2 Diesel and better...LOL, so you refined fuel is just fine. :ss


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> LOL, what sound is that exactly??!?!?!?!?!?!?


That would be this sound:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

wheres the other1


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

:dunno:

Label/Receipt Number: 9101 8052 1368 3116 3566 63
Expected Delivery Date: September 30, 2010 
Class: First-Class Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Nice hit, John. Enjoy dem smokes, Rob. 

Waiting on the pics of the 2nd strike!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

russ812 said:


> That would be this sound:


Yes! Bill the Cat! That's about what I was thinking of, I think. Wish I'd found this picture...

By the way, well done, Johnny...very generous of you. Looking forward to seeing the 2nd hit...


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9101 8052 1368 3116 3566 63
> Expected Delivery Date: September 30, 2010
> ...


Illinois ... I know my mailbox is safe!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

If you bomb all of us you could call yourself a carpet bomber 

teehee

kidding aside - my local post office is far too "not on fire" for my likings <.<

*ahem*

what?


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Illinois ... I know my mailbox is safe!


O SHIT:banghead::target::behindsofa::behindsofa::bolt:u

i live in illinois. i need to go get my body armor and helmet from my car befor the mailman comes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Man, I wish I was still a newb...maybe I am, considering some of the smokes being discussed in various threads, but I am almost at my one year!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Illinois ... I know my mailbox is safe!


Actually Indiana, Bloomington to be specific...


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bloomington? No way!? That's where Indiana University is! Go Hoosiers! I would tell you all about it, but I gotta check my mailbox and go to class.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

skiswitch6 said:


> Bloomington? No way!? That's where Indiana University is! Go Hoosiers! I would tell you all about it, but I gotta check my mailbox and go to class.


 op2: op2: ............................:boom::heh: :heh:


----------

